# SA. 2 yak Christenings in one session = 5 small snapper



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

I sold my old Outback to a mate and he picked it up on the 28/2/14 and as I had already taken delivery of my new Outback a week earlier I promised to take Ryan out soon on a shake down session. On the following Monday I texted Ryan to see if he was interested in doing a fair drive and a session on Tuesday evening, and got a instant reply count me in.

I got down to the launch site early to check out the sea condition and was greeted by glassy conditions  , a quick text to Ryan to say I am about to launch and he would be able to see me out there thus to simply pedal out to me once he arrived. AKFF Squidley (Chris) was there also and said he was heading out wide and invited me to join him and his mate. By the time I was ready to pedal out I could see they were a long way out (over twice the distance I normally go :shock: ) but I decided to pedal out and join them. The water was crystal clear and although we were in 6.9m you could see the bottom very clearly.

About 1 1/2 hrs. later Ryan joined us and Chris left shortly afterwards. My intentions was to move to another spot where I have previously done well on snaps but my anchor was well and truly stuck and the only option I would of had was to cut the rope, so it was a easy call, we are staying put. Once the tide turned I burleyed up and it was prime time. Probably about 7.30pm the Snapper came on a hot bite which resulted in Ryan landing / christening his yak  , that he had only taken delivery off me 4 days earlier. Ryan ended up with 2 keepers, plus threw a undersize one back and lost / missed 2 runs. I ended up with 3 keepers and threw 1 undersize one back.

Here are some photos of our session.

Ryan with his 2 Snapper  


Ryan and myself


My 3 Snapper (38.5cm - 48cm)


Due to a Southerly squall that came from no where we up anchored (played it safe and got out of their) and left the Snapper while they were on a hot bite. Two of my Snapper took my baits on the drop :shock: and yes unfortunately I did end up cutting my anchor rope due to my anchor being snagged.

All the Snapper were caught in that 15 minute hot bite and we were back on the shore by 8pm, before the sun had fully set.

When I got home I could hear my neighbour having a small problem with his wife, who unfortunately has dementia, so I popped my head up over the fence and asked if they wanted a Snapper to see if that at least would help ease some of John's frustration in getting his wife to take her medicine. John said yes and took the smaller one.

So all up a very gratifying evening, Ryan's 1st time out to sea, christening his yak, all within 4 days of buying it off me. Me christening my new Outback on its 1st trip and the next day having my neighbour giving me a bottle of red wine in appreciation of the snapper I gave him.

PS. also did a 1 hr. session the other night to muck around and learn about my new sounder (Lowrance Elite 4X HDI , a new model that got released a week ago). Didn't initially intend to fish but ended up taking 1 rod and a single lure and got this cute baby, on my 2nd troll.










Steve


----------



## Dixie (Nov 9, 2013)

Nice work Steve - I bet Ryan was happy!


----------



## Tim71 (Nov 27, 2013)

Happiness all round I'll toast to that great work!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2014)

Nice work
What were you using for bait?


----------



## fishstix (Dec 18, 2011)

Nice to know they are out there, I bet Ryan was stoked, good catch Steve

By the way I will happily get that anchor back for you but you'll need to give me the gps marks, and I may just bring my rod along too

Peter


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks guys and yes Ryan was pretty happy.



Kelvin said:


> What were you using for bait?


Kelvin I was using Banana Prawns but I think Ryan had Tommies.

Once I burleyed and they came on the bite I personally think you could of caught them on anything. If the squall didn't come through at a 100 mile a hour I would of thrown a lure out.



fishstix said:


> By the way I will happily get that anchor back for you but you'll need to give me the gps marks, and I may just bring my rod along too


Thanks Peter but I wouldn't want to put you through all that effort :lol:

Steve


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Well done all round. Perhaps there is something to the belief that good things happen to good people.


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

Nice catch
awesome sun set,
two happy blokes what can be better.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Nice christenings Steve - and nice Mully .......Bastard ! ;-)


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

solatree said:


> .......... - and nice Mully .......Bastard ! ;-)


 :lol: sorry Andy.

You wouldn't believe it but Ryan has already caught a small metro Mully from my old yak and lost another.
Not from my spot ;-)

Steve


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Great work guys. You are indeed a good neighbour, I feel for the guy handling dementia. No easy result there.


----------



## RyanRhino (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks for the purchase of the yak & the Snapper session Steve, both greatly appreciated. :-D

I had an absolute blast out there but what a shame about the weather turning and having to leave the fish on the bite!

Til' next time..



Zilch said:


> You wouldn't believe it but Ryan has already caught a small metro Mully from my old yak and lost another.
> Not from my spot ;-)


Make that two metro Mullies now Steve. :-D

Cheers.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

RyanRhino said:


> Make that two metro Mullies now Steve. :-D Cheers.


If solatree (Andy) reads this I suspect you may be welcomed aboard here but will still be called a



solatree said:


> .......Bastard ! ;-)


 :lol:

Ryan just don't tell him that Armando, you and I got one small one each the other night  , although I struggled big time and lost 2 lures ;-)

Thanks Geoff and Sue for your kind words. I don't take my fishing seriously now days (use to many, many years ago though), as there are more important things in life.

PS. I also forgot to thank Squidley (Chris) for inviting me out there.

Steve


----------



## RyanRhino (Feb 8, 2014)

Zilch said:


> Ryan just don't tell him that Armando, you and I got one small one each the other night


Not a word ;-)


----------

